# emerge openafs fail

## olive007BE

Bonjour, je suis un nouvel utilisateur sur gentoo et je n'arrive pas a installer openafs

```
emere -av openafs
```

Voici le message d’erreur:

```

 * Package:    net-fs/openafs-kernel-1.6.2

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: andrej.filipcic@ijs.si net-fs@gentoo.org,proxy-maint@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox splitdebug

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo-r1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.7.10-gentoo-r1

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   OpenAFS is incompatible with linux' CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA option

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: net-fs/openafs-kernel-1.6.2 failed (setup phase):

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called pkg_setup

 *   openafs-kernel-1.6.2.ebuild, line  37:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *              linux-mod.eclass, line 561:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *             linux-info.eclass, line 907:  Called check_extra_config

 *             linux-info.eclass, line 801:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-fs/openafs-kernel-1.6.2'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-fs/openafs-kernel-1.6.2'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/openafs-kernel-1.6.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/openafs-kernel-1.6.2/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/openafs-kernel-1.6.2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/openafs-kernel-1.6.2/work/openafs-1.6.2'

```

J'ai réaliser quelque recherche mais apparemment le problème est pas connu.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une solution pour résoudre le problème?

----------

## eccerr0r

 *emerge output wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>   * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...
> 
> ...

 

My French encoder has broken from disuse... sorry.  Have to googletranslate:

Le rapport d'erreur, il semble que votre noyau compilé avec les options définies dans: /usr/src/linux/.config

a la possibilité CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA ensemble. Mais l'ebuild dit que ce n'est pas légal avec OpenAFS. Vous aurez besoin de recompiler le noyau avec cette option désactivée.

--- en anglais --------

The error report it looks like your kernel build with options set in: /usr/src/linux/.config

has the option CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA set.  But the ebuild says this is not legal with OpenAFS.  You'll need to rebuild your kernel with this option turned off.

----------

## tomk

Moved from Portage & Programming to French.

----------

